# OEM Style Tires



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I found some tires that are very close to the original tube frame tires. The tow master tire has the same look and tread as the OEM front tires.
http://www.greenball.com/tires/biastrailer.htm#


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Cedar rapids tire has turf kings that even say goodyear on them in the picture. Look almost identical to the terra turfs that were originally on these tractors.
http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/results.asp?tcat=LG&beadsize=23-8.50-12


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Those Turf Kings look like the original Goodyear’s
but Cedar Rapids doesn’t offer them in larger sizes.
I looked on Titan and Carlisle’s web sites but I don’t
see any “Turf Kings” :dazed: 

Cedar Rapids has them listed as Carlisle / Titan,
is that who makes them ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
I'm not sure. Maybe they are useing the old molds? The only difference looks to be one row of the treads going in the opposite direction. Maybe shoot them an email and see what other sizes if any are offered.
I was looking at the front tires on my 69 since one is split and I was going to change them to some I had gotten from Rick, when I noticed the edge of one tire on the tractor looked slightly different although the treads were identical. When I looked at the sidewall, instead of goodyear, it said tow master.


----------

